# Looking to upgrade to a mk3 TDI from a mk2 TDI



## tristan2 (Sep 28, 2010)

Any of you guys done this,what's your experience been like ?
Is a worthy upgrade, is the mk3 better on diesel?


----------



## Mr R (Mar 1, 2015)

I previously had the new A3 with the 150 2.0TDi engine. I don't feel that my TT Ultra has been run-in properly yet as only had it for 4 months, but I really like the Diesel engine. It feels a bit more linear in terms of power delivery and torque, and doesn't seem to "surge" as much as the A3. It can still shift tho! It's also really refined and quiet and a great motorway cruiser. With my 25 mile commute to work (half motorway, half town driving) it manages to deliver around 50-55 mpg.

Get a test drive in one and see for yourself!


----------



## Pale Rider (Nov 15, 2011)

tristan2 said:


> Any of you guys done this,what's your experience been like ?
> Is a worthy upgrade, is the mk3 better on diesel?


If you want a bit of serious advice, I'd advise you to think again. At the very least wait for the dust to settle on this VW/Audi diesel fraud - there's a lot more to come out. It's entirely possible that this will finish the diesel engine as a viable option for cars - except in special situations. Unless VAG come up with new technology (beyond Euro6) they're going to be violating EU NOX laws by big factors - and the cars are going to banned (or taxed) in more and more urban areas.

Going from a Mk2 TDi to a Mk3 TDi doesn't make a lot of sense anyway. The MK3 is better on fuel because it's FWD (not Quattro) - that gains it about 5mpg. But you lose the Quattro of course. My Mk2 Tdi does 45mpg overall and the Mk3 will do a bit more - of course. But the trade-in you'll get on your Mk2 will cancel out your saving in fuel costs for decades.

My advice is to lie down in a darkened room and think again.


----------



## Jonno61 (Sep 22, 2015)

I am taking delivery of a mk 3 TT Tdi any day now so I will let you know how I get on. It will be my first Audi but had to be diesel for the low running costs as I have to run an existing car alongside for various boring reasons. Ordered well before the current scandal and keeping fingers crossed about the future.


----------



## Mr R (Mar 1, 2015)

Welcome and congrats Jonno. You will love it, and I wouldn't lose any sleep over what's going on with VW/Audi diesels at the moment. I'm not! 8)


----------



## Jonno61 (Sep 22, 2015)

Thanks Mr R for the welcome and for the positivity. Think this forum could do with a bit more of the latter personally! :roll:


----------



## Pale Rider (Nov 15, 2011)

Jonno61 said:


> Thanks Mr R for the welcome and for the positivity. Think this forum could do with a bit more of the latter personally! :roll:


If you want positivity I'll say that my Mk2 TT TDi is probably the best car I've ever had. It's only had a couple of minor problems in the 4 years I've had it and it's a pleasure to drive. I have got the quattro and S-Tronic which helps though. It's brilliant in winter - which is something that can't be said of my previous Merc which was useless in winter and also very unreliable.

The not-so-good is that the SatNav is crap, but that's fixed in the Mk3 (at least I hope it is by now :lol. I'll also be changing it in the near future and the trade-in will be pretty bad - which is not what I was expecting - and that will also affect your Mk3 (almost certainly).

As for the not so "positive", I'll give you a bit of free advice - which you are free to ignore. If I were you I'd go along to the dealer and ask what their position is about the fact that their Euro5 diesels have been shown to be cheating the EU tests and that Audi have not denied that the new EU6 diesels have the "defeat" software. I'd ask them to provide a written guarantee that their Euro6 diesel engine doesn't breach criminal law on emissions and that it conforms with UK trading standards.

My attitude, as to whether I bought the car or rejected it and reclaimed my deposit, would depend on what they said.


----------



## Mr R (Mar 1, 2015)

Got this from the VW website:

_New vehicles from the Volkswagen Group with EU 6 diesel engines currently available in the European Union comply with legal requirements and environmental standards. _

VW have setup this facility on their website to check vehicle VIN numbers, but its only for VW cars. Audi state they will do something similar early this week:

http://www.volkswagen.co.uk/owners/dieselinfo


----------



## Pale Rider (Nov 15, 2011)

Mr R said:


> _New vehicles from the Volkswagen Group with EU 6 diesel engines currently available in the European Union comply with legal requirements and environmental standards. _


We've already done this on another thread. They comply with the EU tests or they wouldn't be able to market them at all. My Mk2 complies with the tests too. Unfortunately these cars don't comply with the legal requirements EXCEPT "under test". Whether that's to do with the EU tests being bollocks or due to "cheat" software - or both - is still to be determined. The bottom line is that they DO NOT COMPLY WITH LEGAL REQUIREMENTS except under test - and that goes for Euro6 diesels too. Can I make it any clearer?

If people want to buy a car in these circumstances it's up to them. I, personally, wouldn't.


----------



## Mr R (Mar 1, 2015)

The response back from the VW site VIN number checker seems pretty clear to me...

*Dear Volkswagen customer,

We wish to confirm that your vehicle with the Vehicle Identification Number ***************** you submitted, is not affected by software that causes discrepancies in the values for oxides of nitrogen (NOx) during dynometer runs.

Yours faithfully,

Volkswagen.*

... which is presumably the sort of message that Audi diesel EU6 engine owners will get back also.


----------



## Pale Rider (Nov 15, 2011)

Mr R said:


> The response back from the VW site VIN number checker seems pretty clear to me...


Yes, it does seem clear - let's hope it's true for VW's sake.

It's still very strange though that when independent testers do "real-world" testing of emissions (on the road with all the test gear fitted to the car) they seem to find that all UK diesels (regardless of whether they're EU5 or EU6) emit about 5 times the NOx that the relevant standards allow - but they all conform to standards on the rolling road.

Yet VAG say that the EU5 engines need "modification" but the EU6 engines don't. The only way that this makes sense to me is if the EU5 engine can meet legal standards on the rolling road WITHOUT the cheat software - and the modification is simply to remove the defeat code.


----------



## Jonno61 (Sep 22, 2015)

Maybe owners of the new Audi TDI's will be lucky as VW keep saying the EU6 engine is not affected; we will just have to wait and see but it will be interesting to see what my dealer says when I collect.


----------



## Jonno61 (Sep 22, 2015)

Just collected from the dealer (hooray) so will report further soon 8)


----------



## Mr R (Mar 1, 2015)

Jonno61 said:


> Just collected from the dealer (hooray) so will report further soon 8)


  enjoy!! 8)


----------



## Stuward57 (May 8, 2013)

Just ignore the trolls and the negativity and enjoy what is a really great car!


----------



## tristan2 (Sep 28, 2010)

Jonno61 said:


> Just collected from the dealer (hooray) so will report further soon 8)


Pics please I've got a test drive on Saturday in a s line


----------



## Mr R (Mar 1, 2015)

Stuward57 said:


> Just ignore the trolls and the negativity and enjoy what is a really great car!


Wise words my friend.


----------



## Jonno61 (Sep 22, 2015)

Will supply pics after cleaning and external paint protection but good news is I'm already getting about 50mpg


----------



## Mr R (Mar 1, 2015)

Sound good! [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## tristan2 (Sep 28, 2010)

Which White is whiter ibis or glacier


----------



## Mr R (Mar 1, 2015)

tristan2 said:


> Which White is whiter ibis or glacier


I think glacier is slightly more silvery in appearance, almost sparkly, being metallic. Ibis White is one of the whitest I've ever seen on any car.


----------



## SpudZ (Jul 15, 2012)

Indeed. Think kitchen appliance white (not wife...)


----------



## Jonno61 (Sep 22, 2015)

Some pics after paint protection applied as promised


----------



## Mr R (Mar 1, 2015)

2 very nice cars indeed! 8) Nice glossy look to that shade of blue.


----------

